# Late 2014 meeting



## sp0rk (30/10/14)

G'day gents, it's that time again!
Sorry I haven't organised this earlier, life is hectic as per usual 
I guess we better squeeze another meeting in before the end of the year
As for the event, it's up to you guys what we do this time
Would you like to do a brew day (Possibly at Mother's Milk if I can organise it), family friendly meetup at a park somewhere for beers and a bbq or whatever
Hopefully we can drag a few of the newer locals along and get a schedule for more regular meetings sorted
I've still got plenty of dark malts and lots of hops, so I'm happy for a brew day (possibly even with multiple systems present)
Let me know what dates are good with you guys and what you want to do and we'll go from there


----------



## Arghonaut (30/10/14)

Yeah i'm keen. Probably won't get a chance till after the 21st of Nov, Chantal is going away for a couple of weeks and i will have Sera with me.

Brew day would be fun, been trying to find the time to knock out some beers for summer, hoping to get something on in the next week or two, so will have a nice yeast cake ready for round two later in Nov.


----------



## shaunous (1/11/14)

im basically doing Fuk-All for the rest of the year, nothing booked in I dont think, so probably any weekend is good for me, id be keen for a brew day, still got plenty of ingredients, havnt brewed for a while as I done 2 double batches a coupla months ago and I basically get a few visitors out to the farm these days who bring out a carton and leave the leftovers, so im never without beer, and the farming has been hectic lately to which dont help. But if we lock in a date i will be there.

i wont be able to do an overnight camp-out like last time for a lil' while so cancel that out (if u dont mind  )
I would be keen for a brew-day, even its its our own gear somewhere and not courtneys at MM.

I've said before but your always welcome to use and abuse my shed :lol:


----------



## Arghonaut (1/11/14)

We are due for a trip to Grafton....


----------



## skelly22 (4/11/14)

Hey Guys, count me in too. Away some weekends here and there (def away 22nov wknd) but generally available and keen!! Brew day or piss up I don't mind.


----------



## sp0rk (13/11/14)

Gonna go get myself some voile and build a huge BIAB bag to use in my new 18Gal keggle
Might do a double or triple batch for the brew day, different hops in each cube 
If we get any new members come along that aren't doing AG yet, I'm sure I could be convinced to donate them a cube/FWK from the day
My usual hoisting method of just muscling it up might be a little harder this time, though
Got an engine hoist shaunous?


----------



## Brew Matt (14/11/14)

Count me in, for whatever day eventuates.


----------



## shaunous (17/11/14)

we'll find something sp0rk, i do have an engine hoist though.


----------



## Mr B (18/11/14)

Hey locals

Depending what's going on I should be able to come along, would be good to meet you

Cheers


----------



## sp0rk (18/11/14)

Cool, I'll have a talk to the Mrs tonight and see what weekends suit


----------



## shaunous (19/11/14)

I have a training course in Coffs on the 6th Dec.

Its 10hrs on a Saturday :angry2:

But i would be keen for some beers afterwards :beerbang:


On other great news, tis my cousins wedding this weekend in Coffs, and the reception is at Mothers Milk :super:


----------



## sp0rk (19/11/14)

My work christmas party is on the 6th, might be up for beers once I'm done there
AHB Gatecrashing a wedding reception, here we come!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/11/14)

Vote 1 brew day at Shaun's place. 

We can also give practicale parenting tips like keeping babies away from boiling kettles and grain mills.


----------



## sp0rk (27/11/14)

So how does the 13th of December sound for everyone else?


----------



## Brew Matt (27/11/14)

sp0rk said:


> So how does the 13th of December sound for everyone else?


Good at this stage. At Mothers Milk or somewhere else?


----------



## sp0rk (27/11/14)

I'll see what the others think, also depends on whether we can get a couple of the new blokes who were interested in coming along to trek to G-town or just to Sawtell


----------



## Mr B (30/11/14)

13th is the first day of my 7 week holiday 

Instead of having two weeks off and driving about 2000kms to see relo's, which isn't very relaxing, I am going nowhere and having no plans apart from beer stuff and fishing...........Oh baby........mmmmmmm........

I was planning on being ridiculously hungover, however I'm sure I can postphone that for a day.........

As a new bloke, would love to come along to whatever. Doing a brew would be interesting.

Actually, might start a brew shortly........what to make.......


----------



## Arghonaut (30/11/14)

13th is good for me.


----------



## sp0rk (3/12/14)

So next saturday at Shaunous's's's place?
I'm gonna guess we should probably start in the morning, so we're not there all night and annoying Mrs Shaunous
I'm thinking arrive around 930-10?
I think I'll be bringing Mrs sp0rk (though she may want to go shopping in G-town), so I apologise now if she just whines all day...
I guess we should organise some feeds, I'm happy to bring a few kilos of snags if you're happy to let us use your BBQ Shaunous?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/12/14)

I am in

Will bring some w1728 to share. I will make up a 2ltr starter to share around


----------



## Arghonaut (4/12/14)

Works for me, I'll bring your smoker and drop it off on way there, or the way back. It's looking a bit the worse for wear, too much moisture here, if you bring some paint I could give you a hand recoating it.


----------



## sp0rk (4/12/14)

Thanks, if you want I'm happy for you to just drop in and we can unload it into the front yard and then convoy up to Shaunous's 
A mate wants it so I was just going to sell it to him and he can clean/recoat it


----------



## shaunous (4/12/14)

So Whadda ya's trying to say, I need to clean my shed and tell the misus with our 5week old baby that a herd of drunk fucks are comin down next weekend???




Wish me luck  
one bonus, the little fella sleeps better with loud music.

P.s. It's hot as all **** here!


----------



## shaunous (4/12/14)

AND....................



It's On!!!


----------



## Arghonaut (6/12/14)

Cool! I'll do a double batch of something, have to think of a recipe. If anyone needs a lift let me know, I'll be driving from Bello through Coffs and back.


----------



## shaunous (6/12/14)

I have buggerall homebrew left to drink and definitely won't have time to brew. Baby is taking up all my time. 

Also I'm told we can't drink and blare music untill 3am 


Still happy to hold it at my joint, but if anyone else is willing it may be easier with me having a breastfeeding 5week old.


----------



## sp0rk (8/12/14)

I'll only be hanging around until the mid afternoon, Mrs has decided her and her mum are going on a shopping trip in Grafton that day since we're up there
I'm happy to move it somewhere else if it'll be easier, just let me know 
I can hit up Country Brewer or Mothers Milk to see if they're happy to squeeze us in for a brew day
Let me know by the end of the day and I'll see what I can do
If anyone else has any ideas, let me know


----------



## shaunous (8/12/14)

PM'd ya big guy.


----------



## sp0rk (8/12/14)

Looks like little Shaunous isn't well, so I think it's best we move the location so we're not being a pain
If no one else up north has any suggestions for venues, I'll get onto Country Brewer asap and see if they're happy to have us
It does look like there will be rain this weekend, so any venues will have to have covered space for brewing

The other options are to either just meet up for a drink, or delay the meeting until next month
Let me know what you guys reckon and I'll try to get things organised

Sorry for the change of plans so late in the day guys, but these things happen


----------



## sp0rk (8/12/14)

Country Brewer are happy to have us, so I think starting around 12 should be a good time (or possibly earlier?)
If you guys are still happy to brew or even just rock up and bring a few bevvies for a relaxed afternoon let me know
Otherwise I can cancel/postpone if anyone wants to do it at another date


----------



## Arghonaut (8/12/14)

Country brewer works for me if matt is happy for us to brew. A quiet bevy at mothers milk would hit the spot too!


----------



## shaunous (8/12/14)

Cheers lads and sorry about the late venue cancellation. Little fulla ain't 100% and isn't sleeping. 

I'll have a better set up shindig early next year for us brewers so y'all can stay the night and not have to worry.


----------



## Arghonaut (8/12/14)

shaunous said:


> I have buggerall homebrew left to drink and definitely won't have time to brew. Baby is taking up all my time.


If you bring or send a cube with someone else, i could up the volume to a triple batch and fill it for you. Just going to be doing something easy and quaffable for summer.


----------



## shaunous (8/12/14)

The K hop brew turned out pretty good but somehow the other half of the batch that I no-chilled got infected with the hot hot heat and I had to chuck it out 2 weeks ago. Split the plastic drum also.


----------



## sp0rk (8/12/14)

I was going to get my big kettle ready to do a double or triple batch, but I've been too busy and got sidetracked
Might try and squeeze a double batch mild out of my keggle
will have to pick up some defoamer (will probably use baby wind medication) to avoid boilovers


----------



## shaunous (8/12/14)

sp0rk said:


> will have to pick up some defoamer (will probably use baby wind medication) to avoid boilovers



WTF????

Am I non informed of some secret non boil over remedy.


----------



## sp0rk (8/12/14)

Yep, Fermcap S or Fivestar Kettle Defoamer
Or some people on homebrewtalk say you can use baby wind drops, they all have the same active ingredient (sosome sort of surfactant) 
Apparently it drops out with the trub and doesn't affect head retention


----------



## shaunous (8/12/14)

Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## skelly22 (9/12/14)

Some how I have missed this conversation ( thanks for the pm spork)

I may have to work a few hours Saturday but will try to drop down to Toormina and say hello atlest, cheers guys
Shane


----------



## sp0rk (10/12/14)

anyone want a bench capper?
I've got 2 spare and don't use them, I'll gladly give them away on saturday


----------



## sp0rk (12/12/14)

So I have some bad news 
The weather looks like it's gonna be shithouse tomorrow and very windy
I stopped in at Country Brewer this afternoon and it was blowing a gale out the back and the front of the shop
I'm gonna make the executive decision to pull the plug on the brew day, sorry gents
Unless someone know of a large shed in Coffs we can brew in, the weather is just going to be too crap

I'm keen to catch up for a few beers if anyone is keen though, just let me know , I'm up for some lunchtime or arvo beers at Mother's Milk


----------



## skelly22 (13/12/14)

No worries Dan, best save it for a nicer day! I gota drive north after lunch so il pass on the pub! Enjoy


----------



## sp0rk (13/12/14)

I'll be heading over to Mother's Milk around 2 if anyone wants to catch up for a beer


----------

